

Perforce killed my productivity again - bdd
http://blog.tsunanet.net/2012/10/perforce-killed-my-productivity-again.html

======
icefox
"Arista, like Google, literally has tens of thousands of lines of code of
tools built around Perforce." So far I have not met a company that doesn't
have tools wrapping p4, anyone in the last few years worked at a place that
used p4 raw?

Edit: The author should try using git-p4, not perfect, but will ease the pain.

------
iba
After getting comfortable with git, using P4 is downright painful.

